# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  wHen YoU lOvE sOmEoNe

## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

When you love someone you'll do anything
You'll do all the crazy things 
That you can't explain
You'll shoot the moon put out the sun
When you love someone

You'll deny the truth believe a lie
There'll be times 
That you'll believe you can really fly
But your lonely nights have just begun
When you love someone

When you love someone 
You'll feel it deep inside
And nothin' else can ever change your mind
When you want someone 
When you need someone
When you love someone

When you love someone you'll sacrifice
You'd give it everything you got 
And you won't think twice
You'd risk it all 
No matter what may come
When you love someone

thnx :Icon15:

----------


## ajluni top

When u love someone
u became more optimistic 

thank u bro
nice words

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

> When u love someone
> u became more optimistic 
> 
> thank u bro
> nice words


thnx 4 u  :Smile:

----------

